

Show HN: Ultra F***ing simple human readable data serialization. - potato_on_cat
https://github.com/mario-deluna/Hip
Hi guys, im experimenting alot with parsing in the last few months. I don&#x27;t think there is real use case for this little but still i would like some feedback :)
======
bendyBus
I'm not sure I understand how it's different from YAML.

